# Chicago family moving to London...maybe



## djbuck (Apr 24, 2010)

So i have what looks to be an attractive offer to move to London with my company. I know that the cost of living difference is high, even though we are coming from Chicago. Given that the company will pay for housing, i am thinking that the impact wont feel as bad. Also, since my debt in the states remains (mortgage, etc), the cost of living should only apply to disposable income.
So the tricky part is narrowing the scope of where to live. I know there are a lot of posts that ask this question, but I thought I'd be particular in hopes that i find that one responder to give me "the" place for us.
We have children that are 8 and 9 (2nd and 3rd grade in the states), and a dog. We would like, if possible, to not get a car (at least not right away) but also do not want to live in Central London. So we're looking at a suburb that we can walk the kids to school, I can walk to the tube or train and maybe even walk to the grocery store. Am i crazy? If not, can you point me to some nice country-esque suburbs that accomplish this? Thanks for the help!


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

djbuck said:


> So i have what looks to be an attractive offer to move to London with my company. I know that the cost of living difference is high, even though we are coming from Chicago. Given that the company will pay for housing, i am thinking that the impact wont feel as bad. Also, since my debt in the states remains (mortgage, etc), the cost of living should only apply to disposable income.
> So the tricky part is narrowing the scope of where to live. I know there are a lot of posts that ask this question, but I thought I'd be particular in hopes that i find that one responder to give me "the" place for us.
> We have children that are 8 and 9 (2nd and 3rd grade in the states), and a dog. We would like, if possible, to not get a car (at least not right away) but also do not want to live in Central London. So we're looking at a suburb that we can walk the kids to school, I can walk to the tube or train and maybe even walk to the grocery store. Am i crazy? If not, can you point me to some nice country-esque suburbs that accomplish this? Thanks for the help!


A nice place I know of and really like is South Woodford. There are trains to London and good schools..plus it's nice and leafy.

Also a nice part is Muswell Hill..great restaurants and ideal for families. 

These areas are reasonable in price .. but if you don't have to worry about paying the rent yourself...go for Hampstead or Highgate or Richmond or Chelsea.


----------



## djbuck (Apr 24, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> A nice place I know of and really like is South Woodford. There are trains to London and good schools..plus it's nice and leafy.
> 
> Also a nice part is Muswell Hill..great restaurants and ideal for families.
> 
> These areas are reasonable in price .. but if you don't have to worry about paying the rent yourself...go for Hampstead or Highgate or Richmond or Chelsea.


Thanks NorthernLass. I will look at those areas. Someone else told me about South Woodford so that seems like a great place to start!
I don't have a limitless budget, but I do have about 2,500 - 3,000 pm for housing so I do feel fortunate. I am getting pressure to bring the family dog which will complicate the matter.


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

*Take full advantage of your good fortune!*

This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Don't let anything stop you from doing this. London is the world's greatest city (some may argue this but then it's surely one of the two or three greatest). The biggest obstacle to experiencing London is cost but since you've got this beat you're very lucky!

It's hard to advise you without knowing your work location. Your commute will be critical to your place of living. All of London has superb public transport but your work and home locations can make a difference between a 20 minute commute and 2 hours or more.

If the commute is viable I don't hesitate to recommend Highgate or Hampstead in North London. Highgate is nothing more than a village with the feel of a village. It backs up against Hampstead Heath and the highest point in London with views across the entire city. The heath has been called "The Vale of Health" for centuries for its beautiful landscapes and invigorating country air. It's a massive recreation area as well as dog and child paradise.

Highgate is smart and prosperous but doesn't have that fake gentility of a gated community in the U.S. It's open and authentic. Village life on the doorstep of London. In 20 minutes on the tube you can be in the West End.

Hampstead is next door and has similar qualities but it's a large town. Of the two I would definitely go for Highgate. It's expensive but your budget can manage it.

By all means take the dog. British landlords (I'm assuming you're renting) are much more tolerant of dogs and you should have no trouble.

There are many other "country" oases surrouding London but most of them are not as convenient as Highgate/Hampstead. But if you need to go into another part of London other good options are Thames-side communities like Richmond and Hammersmith.

Further outside London, Maidenhead and Windsor are both lovely.


----------



## djbuck (Apr 24, 2010)

*Great Neighborhood suggestions; now what about a car??*

Thanks for the suggestions, David O. To be more specific, the office will be on the East side of London, near the Liverpool station (also near Bank). I have looked near Muswell Hill (thanks to Nothern Lass) and will focus on that area (as well as Richmond and St Albans). 
I wonder how many expats in the uK are able to make it without getting cars? As much as I'd like to do this (and just rent as needed), I'm not sure if its feasible. If anyone has any advice on this aspect, I'd love to hear!
Thanks again, everyone.






DavidO said:


> This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Don't let anything stop you from doing this. London is the world's greatest city (some may argue this but then it's surely one of the two or three greatest). The biggest obstacle to experiencing London is cost but since you've got this beat you're very lucky!
> 
> It's hard to advise you without knowing your work location. Your commute will be critical to your place of living. All of London has superb public transport but your work and home locations can make a difference between a 20 minute commute and 2 hours or more.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

*Highgate should be accessible from Liverpool Station...*

Your work location should not exclude the Highgate area. I recommend you still consider it.

Many Londoners manage without cars. In the city a car can actually be a hindrance. On the other hand, it limits your possibilities getting out to explore. At times you'll have enough of London and need to get out and there's too much to miss without a car. And there are many times when a car is handy, even in London, which is not all that difficult to drive in.

I don't see why you'd hesitate to get a car. You can drive for a year on a U.S. license and cars are easy to buy, register and insure. Buy a used car wisely and you'll lose very little on a resale. I've bought cars in Britain for as little as a summer.

Leasing is also very popular. Your company ought to be able to help you with that because companies often provide cars to their employees.


----------



## leytonstoneasha (May 5, 2010)

*Our house might interest you...*

Hi

We are a family of 4 about to move to Vienna this summer. We will be putting our architect-designed, 5 bedroom house in Upper Leytonstone (the house is just 6 years old) on the rental market soon to find tenants from the end of July.

There are schools within walking distance (our children, aged 8 and 10 - Years 3 and 5 in the UK) go to a small school just round the corner. Leytonstone tube station (central line and easy access to Liverpool Street) is 10 minutes walk away, and journey time to Liverpool Street should only be around 15-20 minutes (An annual travel pass is around £1200 from our zone). We have a lovely, big garden with a trampoline and tree house and the house is on a lovely, friendly street. If you wanted to get a car in the future, our house has a drive, so you would not have to park on the street.

The local Tesco supermarket is 10 minutes walk away with a corner shop closer by. I grew up in the house next door (and my dad still lives there), and there are many people who have lived on the street for many years. The area is professional, with many teachers, lawyers, musicians and artists. We are also close to Epping Forest, in particular an area known locally as the Hollow Ponds, and it is easy to get both in to London to explore and out of the city quickly!

We only found out about our move this weekend, so we haven't found out what the rental cost would be likely to be. I know others have suggested South Woodford - which is just a bit further out than us.[/FONT]




djbuck said:


> So i have what looks to be an attractive offer to move to London with my company. I know that the cost of living difference is high, even though we are coming from Chicago. Given that the company will pay for housing, i am thinking that the impact wont feel as bad. Also, since my debt in the states remains (mortgage, etc), the cost of living should only apply to disposable income.
> So the tricky part is narrowing the scope of where to live. I know there are a lot of posts that ask this question, but I thought I'd be particular in hopes that i find that one responder to give me "the" place for us.
> We have children that are 8 and 9 (2nd and 3rd grade in the states), and a dog. We would like, if possible, to not get a car (at least not right away) but also do not want to live in Central London. So we're looking at a suburb that we can walk the kids to school, I can walk to the tube or train and maybe even walk to the grocery store. Am i crazy? If not, can you point me to some nice country-esque suburbs that accomplish this? Thanks for the help!


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Just to give you a few useful websites (may know of them already) 

rightmove.co.uk has lots of rental property

upmystreet.co.uk gives idea on prices/crime/schools etc

ofsted.gov.org for schools and inspection reports


----------



## djbuck (Apr 24, 2010)

Talk about timing! I'll have to check that area out. We've been focusing on St Albans and Richmond on Thames but only because of people's opinions that have lived there. I am trying to finalize things with my employer by the weekend so we can start making these decisions soon. 




leytonstoneasha said:


> Hi
> 
> We are a family of 4 about to move to Vienna this summer. We will be putting our architect-designed, 5 bedroom house in Upper Leytonstone (the house is just 6 years old) on the rental market soon to find tenants from the end of July.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

Both Richmond and St. Albans are a greater commute than Highgate! I won't waste any more effort but you could easily end up regretting that you didn't consider it. Really, Highgate is fabulous and there's literally nothing else quite like it as close to the city.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

djbuck said:


> Talk about timing! I'll have to check that area out. We've been focusing on St Albans and Richmond on Thames but only because of people's opinions that have lived there. I am trying to finalize things with my employer by the weekend so we can start making these decisions soon.


I used to live in St Albans and so know it really well. I love it. It's a tad on the expensive side but you can get into London in less than half an hour by fast train.

Schools really good..great amentites and shopping. I wish I could go back.....


----------



## djbuck (Apr 24, 2010)

*omission*

Sorry David O. Both Highgate and Hampstead are on the list. Given that i have many objectives (close to train, close to school, have a dog), I need to be flexible. Not too mention that I may be willing to spend an extra 20-30 min on a train if it means a nicer location (bigger garden) for the family. After all, I'll be in London all day while they're at home!

Thanks again for the recommendations, DavidO!



DavidO said:


> Both Richmond and St. Albans are a greater commute than Highgate! I won't waste any more effort but you could easily end up regretting that you didn't consider it. Really, Highgate is fabulous and there's literally nothing else quite like it as close to the city.


----------



## trishahlin (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi. My husband has a similar offer to move from New Jersey to London. We have 2 children, 7 & 9, and 2 dogs we'll be moving as well. My husband will be working at Canary Wharf and the company will pay rent and private school for the kids. We'll be renting our house back home and hope to break even from a cost of living, mortgage, tax perspective. Plus the kids should get a better education, and my husband will, hopefully, have a shorter commute. He currently buses into NYC about an hour or so each way. 

But speaking of education, I'm having a hard time finding a school with space. The private British schools close admissions early in the year, and even the American School is full, but will put us in the wait pool. Have you had any luck with housing or school? I don't even want to start a housing hunt until I know where the kids will go to school. 

Help!


----------



## trishahlin (Mar 18, 2009)

trishahlin said:


> Hi. My husband has a similar offer to move from New Jersey to London. We have 2 children, 7 & 9, and 2 dogs we'll be moving as well. My husband will be working at Canary Wharf and the company will pay rent and private school for the kids. We'll be renting our house back home and hope to break even from a cost of living, mortgage, tax perspective. Plus the kids should get a better education, and my husband will, hopefully, have a shorter commute. He currently buses into NYC about an hour or so each way.
> 
> But speaking of education, I'm having a hard time finding a school with space. The private British schools close admissions early in the year, and even the American School is full, but will put us in the wait pool. Have you had any luck with housing or school? I don't even want to start a housing hunt until I know where the kids will go to school.
> 
> Help!


----------



## lucasg51 (Jan 15, 2015)

He everyone!
djbuck asked about moving from Chicago to London.
What about the State Pension?
I read that if you work in more than one country in Europe you get a pension from all the countries you have worked in, and you can obtain that pension in any country in the world you are living in (I think).
What about working in different continents (like America, Europe and Oceanía)?
Thanks!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread is nearly FIVE years old. If you have a query, start a new thread by clicking 'Post a new thread' on page 1 of Britain Forum.


----------



## lucasg51 (Jan 15, 2015)

ok thanks!


----------



## Midwest (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi DJ Buck,

Congrats on the job offer, sounds like a great opportunity! I'm also from Chicago and currently live in St Margarets, it's across the bridge from Richmond. St Margarets, Richmond and Twickenham are all wonderful areas that I think would be an easy transition from Chicago. Good schools, lots of green space, and even a Whole Foods for when you feel home sick.

I used to work near Liverpool Street so I can tell you the commute isn't bad. There are fast trains from Richmond and Twickenham that have fewer stops that would have you in the office in under an hour. Taking an over ground train is so much more pleasant than the tube. The only thing I would caution is to make sure to factor in your monthly travel card into your budget, public transport is a lot more expensive than Chicago.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As has already been pointed out, this thread is nearly 5 years old. I'm pretty sure the OP has sorted himself out and at any rate hasn't logged on in nearly 5 years. 

Please take note of thread dates before replying.

This thread is now closed.


----------

